# Am I The Only One Unemployed?



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

It seems like almost everyone I know has a job except me. I feel like i'm the only one unemployed in my city sometimes. I've been looking for work for about 8 months now and it's gotten really depressing. I have been doing a few things here and there on craigslist, but why does it have to be so difficult for me ugh :no


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

No you are not. And theres plenty of new unemployed people to be! 

I remember seeing an article where good little soldier came from war and had sent 800 applications for a job without getting one. Assumably not a nut job. Talking about persistence.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

ReverseMirror said:


> It seems like almost everyone I know has a job except me. I feel like i'm the only one unemployed in my city sometimes. I've been looking for work for about 8 months now and it's gotten really depressing. I have been doing a few things here and there on craigslist, but why does it have to be so difficult for me ugh :no


Are you looking for minimum wage jobs?


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> Are you looking for minimum wage jobs?


I'm looking for just about anything(mostly maintenance, dishwasher, server or retail).....I don't have much experience. I keep applying, but not a single call back and when I do get interviews it just seems pointless.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

ReverseMirror said:


> I'm looking for just about anything(mostly *maintenance*, dishwasher, server or *retail*).....I don't have much experience. I keep applying, but not a single call back and when I do get interviews it just seems pointless.


I suggest you to get your unarmed security guard certificate and license. In NYC, companies are using security guards for maintenance or retail position.

If you don't mind physically demanding jobs, try applying for Fedex Ground/Home Delivery "helper" position. No interview or experience required. Just criminal background check.


----------

